

Git Smart: git bisect - slem
https://www.pandastrike.com/posts/20141112-git-smart

======
slem
While a basic knowledge of git (i.e. checkout, add, commit, push, and pull) is
fairly common among developers these days, when it comes to advanced topics,
you still earn a lot of puzzled faces and blank staring eyes when you start
talking about things like git bisect or git rebase. This blog series will shed
some light on these topics of advanced gitology. git bisect, or git can do
THAT?

------
PeterWhittaker
Summary: "git bisect bad" on current (broken) build, find a past build that
works, mark it as "git bisect good", and git will basically guide you through
a binary search to find the last good build before the current broken one.

